# please help with ID



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

please help with identifying this poor fish. I am not sure what it is and not sure if it is holding or not. since this pic was taken about three weeks ago, she has lost that "fatness about her" but has stopped eating and has become territorial. she looks fine, doesn't not show any signs of being except for not eating. she pretends to come out and eat but does not get any food (opens mouth just slightly and acts like it is shuffling stuff around), any suggestions?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/










hope this photo thing works!!


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

She looks like some sort of M. estherae hybrid


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Very not sure about the ID very worried about that distended stomach.
Not holding as far as I can see but very ill.
Needless to say I would not have touched a fish looking like this with a barge pole but good luck with her perhaps you have a softer heart than me and welcome waifs and strays from where ever?

My bet would be an ill Melanochromis hybrid of some sort.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Could be Metriaclima "Msobo"...?


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever she is, she has two fry hanging out in her mouth :lol: 
I suppose that means she isn't sick :dancing: I would still like to know what she is. She is rather small right now.
I have a Metriaclima Greshakei that is definately holding...about 4 days now. Not sure if my albino greshakei or regular greshakei is the daddy...i think it's the albino (very beautiful) he is very protective of her :fish:


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

I would have to agree with noki the barring on her face looks like female (Msobo).


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Definitely not a female msobo. Are at least one that looks like any I've kept.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Are could be a male msobo changing color look at this link and scroll down http://african-cichlid.com/Msobo.htm


----------

